

Crockford presenting "Javascript: The Good Parts" at Google - tptacek
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/blogspot/Dcni/~3/ov88t9IyTMU/doug-crockford-javascript-good-parts.html

======
tptacek
He's a pretty good speaker. Engaging!

"Given the process by which [Javascript became the world's most important
programming language], we deserve a language that is far, far worse."

